
Papilio FPGA Platform - Papilio - falava
http://papilio.cc/
======
dlitz
"All design files are available under a Completely Open Source Creative
Commons Attribution Non-Commercial."
(<http://papilio.cc/index.php?n=Papilio.Hardware>)

Um... Non-commercial?

"6. No Discrimination Against Fields of Endeavor. The license must not
restrict anyone from making use of the program in a specific field of
endeavor. For example, it may not restrict the program from being used in a
business, or from being used for genetic research."
(<http://www.opensource.org/docs/osd>)

